# You gotta Love this guy!



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I really enjoy watching a craftsman work. Hope you enjoy this video as much as I did.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That is amazing! Now I want to try it.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

What a great video. Thanks for sharing-- it is amazing what can be accomplished when a guy has a desire.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

... and talent. You can desire all you want but without talent its going to be a disaster.

Very cool bows though. Its amazing the native americans figured all of this stuff out.


-DallanC


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Everyone has some sort of talent, just got to have the desire to find it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Is surfing the internet, and playing video games a talent???????? "Kids now days".


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Amazing talent, thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

Dang that is cool. Thanks for sharing BP.

Does anyone on here have experience making their own bows?


----------

